# Pigeon salmonella, help please!!!



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all, 

Unfortunately one of my pigeons has been struck with salmonella. I can't afford the vet fees so am unable to get prescription antibiotics. 

I have amoxillan at home, the capsules are 250 mg. Can someone please tell me how much dosage to feed the bird and if amoxillan will cure him. 

Help please.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

First, how do you know that it is a Salmonella infection - have you had droppings samples tested?

If it is, then you would need Baytril. Unless you can order it from overseas, you would need to go thrugh a vet. That is the one I uderstand is also likeliest to prevent the 'recovered' birds being silent carriers, as well as treating the infection itself.

Have a look at Merca Systems (in Spain, I think, despite the UK promotions)

http://pigeons.mercasystems.com/index.php/enrofloxacin-pigeons-products

(I have personally never ordered from them, so cannot endorse or otherwise)

We do use Amoxycillin + Clavulanic Acid in the form of Synulox aka Kesium, but mainly for pigeons which have an exterior wound, or have been cat-caught, to prevent infection spreading. I can't swear that it won't do any good if there is a Salmonella infection, but I suspect it would not be very effective.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> First, how do you know that it is a Salmonella infection - have you had droppings samples tested?
> 
> If it is, then you would need Baytril. Unless you can order it from overseas, you would need to go thrugh a vet. That is the one I uderstand is also likeliest to prevent the 'recovered' birds being silent carriers, as well as treating the infection itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I current am in no financial position to go to the vet. Which means I can't get hold of baytrill. Unless I order from overseas which may take a while to come. Right now all I have is amoxilln, is there any other medicine I could use?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure what shipping would be to you but you can find baytril here at this site. I guess you could use the amox till you get this if that is all you have. 
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link spirit, is ciprofloxacin the same as baytrill??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think baytril is made for animals and cipro for humans and it is close to the same, but I could be wrong. it is hard to dose a pill form for humans as the cirpro would be most given. but perhaps it can be used if carefully crushed and doses right. which I don't know how much that would be.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Amoxicilin is generally used for young birds as it does not hinder their growth. Till u get baytril u can use amoxicilin. One thing I like about amoxicilin is that its a gentle drug and pigeons can withstand its overdose if it occurs. While treating for salmonella,give the drug twice a day with feed for good results.
But remember,the recovered bird will always remain a carrier. I would recommend u to isolate that bird for many months(or forever)
To treat salmonella-baytril, enrofloxyn or tetracycline amoxycillinum tablets are drugs of choice.
I would strongly recommend u to vaccinate the rest of ur flock and clean ur loft with strong disinfectant,if u don't want future outbreaks because salmonella can survive in loft for over an year

(I wanna knw,how come u say its salmonella?)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Roland Janssen said:


> Thanks for the link spirit, is ciprofloxacin the same as baytrill??


Spiritwings is correct: both meds are of the same group of drugs, so for pigeons either is OK.

If you have cipro, how many milligrams per tablet? Would need to know that to calculate the pigeon dose.

To reiterate, as Brocky also asked, how are you sure that it is Salmonellosis?


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, the symptoms he's showing leads me to believe he has salmonella, although I am no vet. I can't afford to take him to the vet so am stuck at the moment. 

The sad thing is his partner has just laid am egg today. I have only recently purchased this pair. I'm hooping its not salmonella and the amoxillan clears it up. 

You say the bird caries this illness for life. Does this mean it won't be able to raise the babies once they hatch?

Also if he passes away can the hen raise the babies alone? 

Thanks gentlement, as you can see I'm new to the sport of racing pigeons and this illness has really upset me. I appreciate all the help. 

The symptoms of the birds are as follows, droopy posture, loose droppings, does not eat, has dropped his left wing.

Thanks


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> Spiritwings is correct: both meds are of the same group of drugs, so for pigeons either is OK.
> 
> If you have cipro, how many milligrams per tablet? Would need to know that to calculate the pigeon dose.
> 
> To reiterate, as Brocky also asked, how are you sure that it is Salmonellosis?


I'm trying to get hold of some ASAP, will let you know the dosage. 

Thanks


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> Spiritwings is correct: both meds are of the same group of drugs, so for pigeons either is OK.
> 
> If you have cipro, how many milligrams per tablet? Would need to know that to calculate the pigeon dose.
> 
> To reiterate, as Brocky also asked, how are you sure that it is Salmonellosis?


Great news, I can get ciproflaxacin tomorrow morning. The capsules are 500mg. Can you please help me with the dosage and how I administer it. 

Thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Most meds that are meant for humans, work for pigeons also.
Since I don't know the weight of ur bird,normal dosage varies between 10 to 30 mg depending on severity, given TWICE daily with feed for 14 days. Correct dosage is a must. 
Urs is a homer,so I would say start with 20 mg twice daily(according to ur stated symptoms).
U have 500mg caps,divide it into 10 parts. Divide the 1/10th part into two-give one part in morning and one in evening. 
Usually,its too late to spot salmonella victim in a flock. I would say throw the eggs away and replace them with fakers. For a single hen to raise two babies is very stressful and hectic. Sometimes, if something happens to the cock,I've few hens who r great mothers. They happily incubate from day one and raise ONE squab efficiently. Two are too much. My lone hens also lay sometimes,I let them raise one squab (for their happiness).(Most won't agree and say yes to this)
But urs is different case. Salmonella could be already in the eggs. So toss the eggs away and allow the hen to sit on fake eggs so that she can feed and rest. Don't forget to vaccinate her.
Best of luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Baytril or Enrofloxacyn is the best drug to use. It is supposed to eliminate the carrier stage if given for 10 days. Some say 2 weeks to eliminate it, and some say 3 weeks, but all do agree with it being Baytril (Enrofloxacyn), given once a day.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Most meds that are meant for humans, work for pigeons also.
> Since I don't know the weight of ur bird,normal dosage varies between 10 to 30 mg depending on severity, given TWICE daily with feed for 14 days. Correct dosage is a must.
> Urs is a homer,so I would say start with 20 mg twice daily(according to ur stated symptoms).
> U have 500mg caps,divide it into 10 parts. Divide the 1/10th part into two-give one part in morning and one in evening.
> ...


Thanks for the helpful message brocky, i'll start the medication today, hopefully it will cure the bird. How do I vaccinate my hen, with the same cipro treatment?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Roland Janssen said:


> Thanks for the helpful message brocky, i'll start the medication today, hopefully it will cure the bird. How do I vaccinate my hen, with the same cipro treatment?


You don't vaccinate with cipro, it is not a vaccine. There are vaccines against Salmonellosis (Paratyphoid) on the market, but their long term effectiveness is uncertain. They are supplied in 50 or 100 dose containers and have to be used very quickly once opened, so unless you have a whole load of birds to vaccinate, would not consider it. It isn't cheap, either.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> You don't vaccinate with cipro, it is not a vaccine. There are vaccines against Salmonellosis (Paratyphoid) on the market, but their long term effectiveness is uncertain. They are supplied in 50 or 100 dose containers and have to be used very quickly once opened, so unless you have a whole load of birds to vaccinate, would not consider it. It isn't cheap, either.


I only have 4 birds John, so looks like that is not an option. 

I found this on ebay , http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aqueous-S...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac85a9905

Do you recommend it?. Is it legit?

Thanks for the help


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Roland Janssen said:


> ....
> 
> I found this on ebay , http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aqueous-S...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac85a9905
> 
> ...


Well, I would not buy it, but that does not mean it isn't legit. I just prefer not to take chances with meds unless I know and trust the supplier. If it wasn't what it was advertised to be (which certainly can happen), I'd have no recourse.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> Well, I would not buy it, but that does not mean it isn't legit. I just prefer not to take chances with meds unless I know and trust the supplier. If it wasn't what it was advertised to be (which certainly can happen), I'd have no recourse.


Thanks John, I have ciproflaxacin now so no need to buy that. Do you recommend the same dose as brocky?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Brocky is probably better at dosages than I am  Seems to pretty much tie in with what the Australian Pigeon Co (Colin Walker) says, as they supply a 2.5% Baytril solution in Australia.

It does depend on the gram weight of your bird to get the accurate dose, as it is usually specified as milligrams per kilo weight. Our birds vary from 300 grams to 500 grams.

Are these slow release capsules containing powder, and if so are they specified as soluble? Makes a difference as to how you mix it and administer it. Most such capsules do not have water soluble powder.

Are you used to giving meds with a 1 ml syringe?

Problem with accurate dosing is that just mixing it in water (assuing it even dissolves) or sprinkling in food, is that one simply cannot guarantee that a bird will get the right dose. The only way really is by giving directly into the mouth.

Oh, which part of the UK are you located?


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> Brocky is probably better at dosages than I am  Seems to pretty much tie in with what the Australian Pigeon Co (Colin Walker) says, as they supply a 2.5% Baytril solution in Australia.
> 
> It does depend on the gram weight of your bird to get the accurate dose, as it is usually specified as milligrams per kilo weight. Our birds vary from 300 grams to 500 grams.
> 
> ...


Live in London John, I gave the bird a dose in the morning. The capsules are solid, I cut the tablet into pieces as brocky said and fed the bird the small piece straight into his mouth. 

Do you have to dissolve it in water or can you feed him the tablet direct in a solid state?.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Righto, if you can get approx right size bit, then a solid tablet is a lot easier. Sounds good so far.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Roland, u have only four pigeons u didn't mention it earlier. Ok...
Apparently, u never dealt with paratyphoid or salmonellosis before so u don't know How serious it can get,if its actually salmonellosis.
Salmonella is highly infectious disease which has highest morality rate of any pigeon disease. I truly hope that ur bird don't have it but symptoms u've described tell the story otherwise.
If ur bird don't vomitt when u give him med as a solid cut piece then the med will suffice. Start up the course and do keep us posted.

If u have disease in ur loft, I don't think anyone should question vaccinating healthy birds. Its primary thing to be done. Vaccination meds comes ice packed. Once we open it,we use the amount which is required,remaining is thrown away.
Good luck


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think the problem here is that it is uncertain if it is Salmonellosis or not. To me, what Roland has described is pretty much the same as two or three of our rescues had a couple of years back. We had 5 days of dropping samples tested specifically for overgrowth of Salmonella, but they came back negative (in fact, we have never had a posistive for Salmonella in 10 years, fortunately). It did turn out the birds had what the testing lab called a heavy burden of coliform bacteria (E.coli, of course), so we treated them for that, though not with Baytril as I recall.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just to add I would use fake eggs for the pair, wait for next time to let them raise babies when the cock is recovered well.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, if cut the tablet into the pieces and given him two doses so far, he hasn't vomited so looks like this method works, he looks like he's recovering. As John said, it's not confirmed salmonella, I can't afford the vet fees so will most likely never now what he has got. I hope it's some other infection and it clears up. If it was salmonella wouldn't his partner have been affected by it? 

The medicine seems to be working, he sat on the eggs today for the first time so there is improvement. I don't want to throw away the eggs as they will be my first babies. What do you recommend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't let sick birds feed babies. The stress wouldn't be good for them, besides, they could pass something to the babies. Not fair to either parents or babies. The parents have to be in good shape healthwise to rear young. It takes a lot of work and energy. You will have more eggs.
The mate could be carrying something and not showing it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess you take your chances on the eggs, being as you're aware of the risk, Roland.

If the eggs hatch fine and you end up with two healthy young pigeons, then maybe it was not salmonella.

If the eggs fail to develop chicks, or they hatch but one is smaller and weaker and possibly dies before maturity, then it almost surely was Salmonellosis.

For now, the news sounds good. Just ensure the bird gets the full course of medication.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just a thought..could the symptoms you have been seeing, in the hen, actually be related to the egg laying process?

By the way, amoxcillin dose is 150mg/1000grams [kg], 2 times a day.
Cipro dose is 20-40mg/1000grams [kg], 2 times a day.
The dose for enrofloxcin is 20-30mg/1000grams [kg], one time a day.

I've been dealing with salmonella in my pigeon room since April. I learned what I was dealing with because I had a culture done.The culture identified the medication most effective with this particular strain.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Its easier for them to lay than to raise.( And as Jay said they'll have more eggs. Mine lay again in a week or 10 days). And sick birds can abandon their eggs and squabs if their condition worsens


John_D said:


> Guess you take your chances on the eggs, being as you're aware of the risk, Roland.
> If the eggs fail to develop chicks, or they hatch but one is smaller and weaker and possibly dies before maturity, then it almost surely was Salmonellosis.


Yep

Roland,choice is urs man


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Charis said:


> Just a thought..could the symptoms you have been seeing, in the hen, actually be related to the egg laying process?


I know its not my call but its the cock who is showing symptoms. Sorry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I misread. I thought the bird has just laid an egg.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Roland you don't need to take the pigeon to a vet to test for salmonella, you just have to send 5 days poop sample to Retford Poultry and a cheque for £15. That is what we do. That includes the price of a testing kit which they will send you if you telephone them....much cheaper than a vet consultation.

They will also do a sensitivity test which tell you which antibiotics will be effective, which cuts out the guesswork. And they dispense the meds you need (but that isn't included in the £15).

This is a link to the list of the various things they can test for and the prices. 

http://www.retfordpoultry.com/links/pigeontestingform.pdf


Retford Poultry Partnership

Unit 5 Stirling Rd
West Carr Ind Est
Retford
Nottinghamshire
DN22 7SN

01777 703011


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies gentlement, then hen only laid two days ago and she looks perfectly healthy. The cock wasn't interested at first bit after giving him medication he went and sat on the eggs. A sign of progress?

Thanks feefo, I'll look into getting his droppings tested. The more I read into it my initial diagnosis seems wrong. Although he may have the symptoms of salmonella as John said it could be two or three different viruses. The condition he was in salmonella should have finished him off. I'll have a think about the eggs, they'll hatch in 20 odd days, with the signs of progress the cock is making he will be fully heal in 7 days. But as many of you have stated, the babies could already be infected.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A sick bird shouldn't be on eggs period. He should be separated in a clean cage by himself, where he is quiet and you can watch him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Roland Janssen said:


> Thanks for the replies gentlement, then hen only laid two days ago and she looks perfectly healthy. The cock wasn't interested at first bit after giving him medication he went and sat on the eggs. A sign of progress?
> 
> Thanks feefo, I'll look into getting his droppings tested. The more I read into it my initial diagnosis seems wrong. Although he may have the symptoms of salmonella as John said it could be two or three different viruses. The condition he was in salmonella should have finished him off. I'll have a think about the eggs, they'll hatch in 20 odd days, with the signs of progress the cock is making he will be fully heal in 7 days. But as many of you have stated, the babies could already be infected.


He could also have canker. You can't always tell by looking in the mouth or throat. Canker can be the internal kind you can't see. Stress can bring on an outbreak. Mating is stressful for birds.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

How's he looking, Roland? Have his poops got any better?


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> How's he looking, Roland? Have his poops got any better?


Thanks for asking John, he's made great progress, his droppings are looking normal and he no longer stands with a droopy posture. He's starting to eat on his own. Thanks to your help and the other chaps the bird has survived. I appreciate all the help. 

Since he is making a full recovery and the eggs are only three days old iv decided to keep them. Hopefully the babies won't be carrying any diseases since the hen is in good health. 

I'll keep you updated John. 

Many thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The thing is that he needs a rest after being ill. The stress of raising young can make him relapse. They will have more eggs. Putting the birds first, you would discard the eggs, and give them fake.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> The thing is that he needs a rest after being ill. The stress of raising young can make him relapse. They will have more eggs. Putting the birds first, you would discard the eggs, and give them fake.


That's a valid point jay, I'll have a think about it. 

Thanks


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> How's he looking, Roland? Have his poops got any better?


John if my bird has canker, would cipro be an ideal medicine to cure him ? 

Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That won't touch canker. You need a canker med. Like Metronidazole or Ronidazole, or something made for canker.
Cipro is used to treat bacterial infections, and canker is a protazoan, not a bacteria.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Roland Janssen said:


> John if my bird has canker, would cipro be an ideal medicine to cure him ?
> 
> Thanks


As Jay said, no, because that's an antibacterial.

Personally, I would not give the bird a canker med without anything to indicate that he has that problem. If he develops some sign(s) that he has, fine, otherwise - because they have the potential to develop canker, though may never do so - the organisms can just become resistant to the medication(s) so that they will be less effective if you ever really do need them. 

One thing people often stress here is that giving antibiotics (a) as a so-called 'preventative', or (b) for something a bird 'might' have, when there's nothing to support it, tends to build resistant organisms. That may be (at a guess) why Spartrix seems less effective today than, say, 10 years back.

(Canker medication is an antibiotic, just for a different use to antibacterials)

I have to say, apart from birds who had canker when we or another rescuer found them, we have never had a pigeon develop canker as a resident in the past 12 years, even in sick ones where we have had throat swabs and poop samples analysed.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> That won't touch canker. You need a canker med. Like Metronidazole or Ronidazole, or something made for canker.
> Cipro is used to treat bacterial infections, and canker is a protazoan, not a bacteria.





John_D said:


> As Jay said, no, because that's an antibacterial.
> 
> Personally, I would not give the bird a canker med without anything to indicate that he has that problem. If he develops some sign(s) that he has, fine, otherwise - because they have the potential to develop canker, though may never do so - the organisms can just become resistant to the medication(s) so that they will be less effective if you ever really do need them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies, the only reason I ask, is although my bird is almost fully recovered he still has his Adam's apple sticking out. Iv read that this is a sign of canker, however if he did have canker then he would have not got better from the cipro as you have said. 

Do you think he could have canker?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he had two problems concurrently then he could certainly recover from, say, a bacterial infection due to being on a course of cipro, but that would not touch a non-bacterial problem.

If he still has another issue, and you believe this could be canker, then that will require different treatment as Jay advises.

Is he still able to eat OK?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with John about not treating unless there is a reason to believe that he has whatever it is that you are treating for. But a lump in the throat is usually a sign of canker. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey there Roland,I'm happy that ur (father) pigeon is on a road to recovery. Beautiful advise from by PT buddies above. I just want to add some here. Canker is always there in almost all the pigeons world wide. Canker is protozoa and eats up its host(pigeon) from inside. The host pigeon when healthy lives in with an equilibrium with the triches(canker). Any kind of stress due to transportation,race,illness etc can break this equilibrium between the host(pigeon) and parasite(canker) triggering canker buildup. As ur pigeon is ill, the disease and antibiotic is stressing the pigeon's body which can give fair chances to triches to develop.
Complete the course with cipro,then u can give anti canker if needed(I would do it for prevention) then I would definitely give some multivitamins to help the pigeon replenish.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He can be treated with both at once. Some give them at the same time. When I treat with both, I give one in the morning, and one in the evening. When treated with Cipro, or any antibiotics, the bird should be treated with Nystatin or similar as well, as the antibiotics can cause a yeast infection.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay's correct.
They also sell some meds online which have antibiotic+antiprotozoan combined together.
But I also treat with antibiotics in morning and antiprotozoan in evening,with specific drugs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually the combination drugs are worthless. Not enough of each drug in them to cure.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

John_D said:


> If he had two problems concurrently then he could certainly recover from, say, a bacterial infection due to being on a course of cipro, but that would not touch a non-bacterial problem.
> 
> If he still has another issue, and you believe this could be canker, then that will require different treatment as Jay advises.
> 
> Is he still able to eat OK?





Jay3 said:


> He can be treated with both at once. Some give them at the same time. When I treat with both, I give one in the morning, and one in the evening. When treated with Cipro, or any antibiotics, the bird should be treated with Nystatin or similar as well, as the antibiotics can cause a yeast infection.


He's eating well, his droppings are normal and looks a healthy bird now, only thing I noticed is he has an Adam's apple, to me it feels like a bone. 

Do you have to use nystatin after cipro, if so what dosage 

Thanks


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Hey there Roland,I'm happy that ur (father) pigeon is on a road to recovery. Beautiful advise from by PT buddies above. I just want to add some here. Canker is always there in almost all the pigeons world wide. Canker is protozoa and eats up its host(pigeon) from inside. The host pigeon when healthy lives in with an equilibrium with the triches(canker). Any kind of stress due to transportation,race,illness etc can break this equilibrium between the host(pigeon) and parasite(canker) triggering canker buildup. As ur pigeon is ill, the disease and antibiotic is stressing the pigeon's body which can give fair chances to triches to develop.
> Complete the course with cipro,then u can give anti canker if needed(I would do it for prevention) then I would definitely give some multivitamins to help the pigeon replenish.


Thanks for the help brocky.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dosage: 100,000 units per bird daily, divide into 2 doses a day for adult pigeon.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I agree with John about not treating unless there is a reason to believe that he has whatever it is that you are treating for. But a lump in the throat is usually a sign of canker. Can you post a picture of it?





John_D said:


> If he had two problems concurrently then he could certainly recover from, say, a bacterial infection due to being on a course of cipro, but that would not touch a non-bacterial problem.
> 
> If he still has another issue, and you believe this could be canker, then that will require different treatment as Jay advises.
> 
> Is he still able to eat OK?


Bad news chaps, iv just gone into the loft and it looks like he has vomited. I'm going to upload a picture of the bird ASAP. He looks like he's ill again. Deary me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What did you expect? You started medicating with Cipro 4 days ago. Correction...........he is not sick again. He was never well. Why is he in the loft? He needs to be separated and brought inside to treat and monitor. He needs to be kept inside and monitored for the whole time of treatment, which should be at least 10 days and maybe longer. BTW, canker will also cause vomiting.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Roland, if you sent samples to Retford Poultry they would be able to check for bacterial infections, salmonella, canker, yeast, worms....(though I am never sure how accurate a postal test for canker is)...the main thing is that you would know what to focus on rather than treat for any possibility.


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Roland,separating and quarantining a sick bird is first and foremost thing so that other birds don't catch the disease from him. When a bird vomitt in a flock, other birds can pick up thrown out feed so u nvr know that a bird has vomitted ,and others also get the disease. Its a recipe for disaster
I hope u're doing correct dosages. Over dosages can also cause nausea and pigeons vomitt. Control vomitting first by giving him Pepto bismul or alternative. Its the first thing to be done now

Forget about keeping the eggs man. Give fake eggs to the hen. Let the male recover and rest because raising squabs put great stress on parents. You cant let a compromised bird to go thru that. Its crucial at this point to know what exactly is the ailment. U need to observe him and state the exact symptoms to get help if u can't take him to a vet. If u have any guy in locality who keeps pigeons take his help, my friend


----------



## Roland Janssen (Aug 12, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Roland,separating and quarantining a sick bird is first and foremost thing so that other birds don't catch the disease from him. When a bird vomitt in a flock, other birds can pick up thrown out feed so u nvr know that a bird has vomitted ,and others also get the disease. Its a recipe for disaster
> I hope u're doing correct dosages. Over dosages can also cause nausea and pigeons vomitt. Control vomitting first by giving him Pepto bismul or alternative. Its the first thing to be done now
> 
> Forget about keeping the eggs man. Give fake eggs to the hen. Let the male recover and rest because raising squabs put great stress on parents. You cant let a compromised bird to go thru that. Its crucial at this point to know what exactly is the ailment. U need to observe him and state the exact symptoms to get help if u can't take him to a vet. If u have any guy in locality who keeps pigeons take his help, my friend


Thanks Brocky, you help is highly appreciated. I'll follow your steps.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

take the eggs out, it is not fair to let them develope now. they will have plenty more when he is recoverd. I think I said that already, hate to duplicate but really it is good to do what is bests for the birds reguardless of wanting babies to hatch.


----------

